# 240 gallon tank



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

My 240 will be done next week when I get the glass front delivered. I was wanting to put a mix of pygos in the tank and was wondering what the right amount of pygos would be that could live for life in a 240 gallon. I want a nice shoal but not so many that tank/water maintenance will become a problem.


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Max 12 Id do 10 and throw in 2 piraya. The 2 piraya would be a total of 10 that is.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

10 TO 12 Total


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

thanks guys


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

as many as you want. no i think 10-12 is a good number.
wes


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

What size are you going to buy to begin with? I personally would never put more then 7 in a 240. Anymore than that and its crowded to me.


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

sccavee said:


> What size are you going to buy to begin with? I personally would never put more then 7 in a 240. Anymore than that and its crowded to me.
> [snapback]1195792[/snapback]​


ya it does depend on size also. what size?
wes


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

right now I have a 7" red and 4 3" reds, but I want a couple pirayas and that will be it.


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

i'd dont believe in over crowding, but with tanks that size, its a different story. i'd put 12 in minimum, 16 max...

get a nice shot of your tank when you get your P's in .


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

I got 10 pygos, size 10"-13" in a 240 and it is fine............









you should buy mine.........


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

mashunter18 said:


> I got 10 pygos, size 10"-13" in a 240 and it is fine............
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mas were you live at?


----------



## divine (Jan 3, 2005)

I have 10 as well in my 240. I have thought about buying two more thought. It is really cool have enough piranha to see them behave as a shoal and still have lots of room. Big tanks cause an addiction. I love my aquarium.


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

I would love to see it full of 4 of each pygo.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Slim said:


> mashunter18 said:
> 
> 
> > I got 10 pygos, size 10"-13" in a 240 and it is fine............
> ...


Ohio.......


----------

